# Video



## Nelson (11 Jul 2016)

How do you all get such good quality video ?.
Mine seem very grainy and dark.


----------



## tmiravent (12 Jul 2016)

what camera are you using?
i make videos with my entry dsrl


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2016)

Nikon D3300.


----------



## tmiravent (12 Jul 2016)

something must be wrong, i'm using the 3200.
check if iso is in auto!


----------



## tmiravent (12 Jul 2016)

Check the conditions in LCD: WB auto, ISO auto, compensation 0 (could also be this one if set to -2), measuring pattern all fields (not spot).


----------



## zozo (12 Jul 2016)

I had a small Nikon Coolpix 8200 for a while and made very good HD videos, yours shoot do as good with even more options. I guess you're video resolution settings are a bit off.. Your camera should have Max Video Resolution 1920 x 1080, which should be pretty HD.

You have these options
H.264 - 1920 x 1080 - 60 fps
H.264 - 1920 x 1080 - 50 fps
H.264 - 1920 x 1080 - 30 fps
H.264 - 1920 x 1080 - 25 fps
H.264 - 1920 x 1080 - 24 fps
H.264 - 1280 x 720 - 60 fps
H.264 - 1280 x 720 - 50 fps
H.264 - 640 x 424 - 30 fps
H.264 - 640 x 424 - 25 fps

probably set to 640 x 424 is cellphone display quality, then Youtube converts it to Flash streamng content (FLV - F4V) during upload, which looses also some data again during the conversion process.


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2016)

Thanks guys .
I'm a bit of a technophobe .I've checked the settings and they were ok.
Thinking maybe there wasn't enough light and I wasn't watching in HD .
Can anything be done about the close fish being out of focus ?.


----------



## tmiravent (13 Jul 2016)

Can anything be done about the close fish being out of focus ?.

Hi Nelson, you have some options for increasing the depth of field (amount of space in focus before and after the focal plane):

- *close the diaphragm* more, if you are using f 5.6 then try f 8 or f 11, more you close more 'space before and after is being in focus)
- try to shut with *wider lenses*, or wider position of zoom. A 18 mm lenses will have more depth of field  than a 50mm, if you use a 90mm the space in focus will be much smaller.
- increasing the ISO sometimes is 'better' because allow us to close the diaphragm without loosing speed. With that camera i would leave in auto mode, even with iso 800 or 1600 most of situations the noise is very low.
- with that camera you can put lenses focus in manual mode and make it by hand (slowly turn your finger), try it!

Remember, always get fun working with the camera! They are here to serve us and not the opposite!
cheers


----------



## Nelson (13 Jul 2016)

Thanks Tiago .
I'll have a play with it .


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Can anything be done about the close fish being out of focus ?.


What Tiago said, but for video you need mega light  specially if you start going F8+


----------



## tmiravent (23 Jul 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> What Tiago said, but for video you need mega light  specially if you start going F8+


hi LondonDragon, that is true with old sensors\cameras.
With this generation you can push iso a bit more without damaging the image quality! When i started to use similar camera i couldn't beilieve. If you use a fullframe and recent camera you go even further... it's crazy. 
cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2016)

tmiravent said:


> If you use a fullframe and recent camera you go even further... it's crazy.


Yep and you also need a large bank account


----------



## tmiravent (24 Jul 2016)

that's so true! If you want a fancy toy you pay for it.
If you're not a pro or big pocket maybe a cheap camera is smater! For much less you can still have lot's of fun.
Paulo, i don't know the limit of these kind of sensors (f, speed and iso) but i can make a quick test with my D3200.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2016)

I have a compact Panasonic Lumix that makes great videos  no need to spend on a full frame and expensive lens 

All depends on the results you want to achieve and if you are willing to pay the extra mile for it


----------

